# Anyone else joining the Rhileys from Hamilton?



## charlee (2 Jul 2011)

I just passed the fitness test a few days ago, and have my medical, CFAT and interview completed.  I'm just waiting for the call now for the course in September.  Is anyone else joining the Rhileys, and have you guys received your call yet?

Anyone know if they are recruiting a lot?  That's what I've been told by a member of the Argyles. 

Should I bug the recruiter for RHLI now telling him I have all the tests completed?


----------



## mwc (3 Jul 2011)

I called about 3 weeks ago and left a message about wanting to join. Haven't heard anything back. When/ How did you get in touch with the recruiter?


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Jul 2011)

I plan on joining RHLI when i reach the age of 17. 

And it's Rileys not Rhileys (Royal Hamilton Light Infantry) . 

Look at the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada's site, (© 2009 – 20010) they're from the future!


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Jul 2011)

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> I plan on joining RHLI when i reach the age of 17.
> 
> And it's Rileys not Rhileys (Royal Hamilton Light Infantry) .
> 
> Look at the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada's site, (© 2009 – 20010) they're from the future!



Would it not be Rhileys....R(oyal)_h(amilton)_i_l(ight infantry)_eys......

Just being Facetious.....


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Jul 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> If it's the *R*oyal *H*amilton *L*ight *I*nfantry  wouldn't the H be there?



Their site http://www.rhli.ca/recruiting/general.html



> Short Title
> RHLI (The Rileys)


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Jul 2011)

BAh,

The internet is full of lies!

dileas

tess


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> BAh,
> 
> The internet is full of lies!
> 
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (3 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> BAh,
> 
> The internet is full of lies!


Regimental nicknames of the Canadian Forces
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regimental_nicknames_of_the_Canadian_Forces
or:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79569.0.html

The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (Wentworth Regiment) The Rileys, from “RHLI”

also known as:

The Rock Hudson Light Infantry

 ;D


----------



## charlee (4 Jul 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> I called about 3 weeks ago and left a message about wanting to join. Haven't heard anything back. When/ How did you get in touch with the recruiter?




Call on Tuesdays (their parade night) when the recruiter is in.  I called in over a month ago and he said there were spots available for the course starting in September.


----------



## mwc (7 Jul 2011)

Ya called Tuesday night a few times, no answer. Maybe try next week, if not hope they got my message.


----------



## Steel Badger (7 Jul 2011)

Most Hamilton area units are on summer stand-down at the moment,
Try calling their Orderly Room during working hours ( PRIOR to 3pm ) and asking to have the Recruiter call you back....


SB


----------



## charlee (13 Jul 2011)

Update:

I just got an e-mail from the RHLI recruiter for my enrollment date!  I am so happy!  The process was actually a lot quicker than I thought.


Just a question:  Is it weird that I didn't get a phone call?  I received an e-mail only.


 ;D


----------



## dangles (14 Jul 2011)

charlee said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I just got an e-mail from the RHLI recruiter for my enrollment date!  I am so happy!  The process was actually a lot quicker than I thought.
> 
> ...



I'll be seeing you there bud....I called and spoke to the Cpl. and he told me I will be enrolled as well, however I have yet to receive the email [he said he'd send it out this week or next].

According to the Cpl. we start in October though, and we'll be training all the weekends in Oct except Thanksgiving [bye bye Halloween ]


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> we'll be training all the weekends in Oct except Thanksgiving [bye bye Halloween ]



Halloween is on a Monday this year......


----------



## dangles (14 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Halloween is on a Monday this year......



Yeah I figure all the parties will be going on the Fri-Sun before though...I'm too old to trick or treat, I was just looking forward to the  beers. :cheers:


----------



## canada94 (14 Jul 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> I'll be seeing you there bud....I called and spoke to the Cpl. and he told me I will be enrolled as well, however I have yet to receive the email [he said he'd send it out this week or next].
> 
> According to the Cpl. we start in October though, and we'll be training all the weekends in Oct except Thanksgiving [bye bye Halloween ]



Congrat's to both of you! But as above states.. you'll have your Halloween lmfao

- Mike


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Jul 2011)

Just found this, no doubt there were some Rileys involved:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfca_multimedia/sets/72157626990744843/


----------



## charlee (14 Jul 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> I'll be seeing you there bud....I called and spoke to the Cpl. and he told me I will be enrolled as well, however I have yet to receive the email [he said he'd send it out this week or next].
> 
> According to the Cpl. we start in October though, and we'll be training all the weekends in Oct except Thanksgiving [bye bye Halloween ]



Yes, the course starts in October.  We are given the schedule for the weekend training in the e-mail.

There was no mention of coming to the parade nights on Tuesdays.  Does this mean showing up on Tuesdays is not a requirement until we complete SQ?


----------



## dangles (15 Jul 2011)

charlee said:
			
		

> Yes, the course starts in October.  We are given the schedule for the weekend training in the e-mail.
> 
> There was no mention of coming to the parade nights on Tuesdays.  Does this mean showing up on Tuesdays is not a requirement until we complete SQ?



I don't know I have a friend in the Rileys who says we will parade, but I also heard that we won't be able to parade until we are qualified....so there's definitely some conflicting answers there....either way works for me though.


----------



## dangles (18 Jul 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> I don't know I have a friend in the Rileys who says we will parade, but I also heard that we won't be able to parade until we are qualified....so there's definitely some conflicting answers there....either way works for me though.



Just to further add, I asked the Cpl. if we were going to be receiving our kit that day and he replied "You will be sided only."

No idea what that means....can any army types elaborate for me please?


----------



## dangerboy (18 Jul 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> Just to further add, I asked the Cpl. if we were going to be receiving our kit that day and he replied "You will be sided only."
> 
> No idea what that means....can any army types elaborate for me please?



I am thinking he said "Sized".  So they will take your measurments and at a latter date issue it.


----------



## dangles (18 Jul 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I am thinking he said "Sized".  So they will take your measurments and at a latter date issue it.



Right that makes more sense, thank you.


----------



## charlee (21 Jul 2011)

I called RHLI and I was told that the new recruits will not be participating on parade nights until we have completed the training course.


----------



## mwc (21 Jul 2011)

I made the long drive on Monday and gave the Captain my papers, hopefully I'll be joining you in the Fall. Just waiting on the CFRC to call.


----------



## charlee (21 Jul 2011)

I think you still have time.  Good luck!


----------



## dangles (22 Jul 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> I made the long drive on Monday and gave the Captain my papers, hopefully I'll be joining you in the Fall. Just waiting on the CFRC to call.



You're cutting it close anyway, because when I applied back in May they were saying not many people were going to get in for the 2011 Fall BMQ...good news is that you'll get a head start for next year because they were saying they'd enrol people into the 2012 BMQ if there were too many for the 2011.


----------



## DOB (31 Jul 2011)

Congratulations all, the RHLI is a fine unit.  I served there for a few years once upon a time myself (almost certainly before any of you on this particular thread were born). I look back on my RHLI service with great fondness.  I hope you will too.


----------



## charlee (2 Aug 2011)

Thanks DOB.


I received an official letter last week regarding my enrollment ceremony.  I also received my e-mail a few weeks ago.

I guess they don't need to make a phone call?


----------



## mwc (6 Sep 2011)

Have you guys started BMQ yet or does it begin in October? I've done everything but swear in.


----------



## charlee (9 Sep 2011)

We were sworn in at the end of August.  The BMQ this year starts in October.


----------



## mwc (2 Oct 2011)

Have you guys started yet? A couple weeks ago and they didn't say if I had made it on, but I'm guessing since it is October now and I haven't sworn in then i'll be on the winter one.


----------



## Bart905 (3 Oct 2011)

Whats the address for Hamilton's Canadian forces recruitment center address ? Not as a reserve but a full time ?


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Oct 2011)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> Whats the address for Hamilton's Canadian forces recruitment center address ? Not as a reserve but a full time ?



Hamilton CF Recruiting Centre.

You know, you're going to have to start putting some effort into looking for things yourself.


----------



## charlee (4 Oct 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> Have you guys started yet? A couple weeks ago and they didn't say if I had made it on, but I'm guessing since it is October now and I haven't sworn in then i'll be on the winter one.



Yes, it has already stated.  I just came back from the first BMQ weekend on Sunday.


----------



## mwc (6 Nov 2011)

So apparently I'm on the January course. Question for you guys on course right now, when are you done? Would us winter guys be done ours in time for SQ or I guess it's called BMQ(L) in Meaford next summer?


----------

